# Bread Pudding?



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I am catering a wedding next month.   The couple has opted out of a cake and asked me to make bread pudding.  There will be about 100 guests and I would like to make 4 or 5 different recipes.  I would really appreciate any recipes you folks can give me.

Thanks David


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

This goes over good in my crowd.

Bread Pudding (15)

desserts

6-8 slices bread, day old (you can use hot dog buns, hamburger buns or any bread)
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 cups raisins
4  eggs, beaten
2 cups milk
3/4 cups sugar
1 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoons vanilla extract
      ----SAUCE----
1 cups white sugar
1/2 cups butter
1/2 cups heavy cream
1 teaspoons vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Spray a casserole dish (9x13) with cooking spray.

Break bread into small pieces in dish and drizzle bread with melted
butter.

Sprinkle raisins over bread.

In a medium bowl, beat eggs till blended, add the milk, sugar, cinnamon and
vanilla. Beat until well mixed.

Pour mixture over the bread and lightly push down with a fork until bread
is covered and soaking up the egg mixture.

Bake for 45 minutes or until the top is crusty and springs back when tested
in center.

Sauce:  Mix all ingredients in a sauce pan and bring to a boil, stirring
well and then simmer for 3 minutes while stirring.  Spoon over cooked bread
pudding.

Yield: 15 servings


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you sure you can make 4-5 differente bread pudding recipes to feed a 100....??

Remembering it will be cooked in baine marie. 

Also thats a lot of bread to soak, cut etc....

Thats a lot of eggs

Thats a lot of product in general

Are you gonna make big trays or ramekins for single servings of bread pudding?

I personally find trays or rounds of bread pudding really ugly and unnappealing after the first few cuts. 

I think making 100 ramekins or single servings of bread pudding already great, now making 4-5 different recipes, remembering this will total out to about 400-500 servings considering im sure most guests will want to try at least 1 serving of each. 

That to me just sounds like a lot of labor for something so simple that doesnt need to be made 4-5 times differently. 

I rather focus on making 1 good bad a** bread pudding, maybe making around 250 servings so everyone can have seconds and some people have thirds, then to try to go for 400-500 servings using different recipes. 

Unless they are all going to be perfect and all at equal levels, thats just setting yourself up to kinda fail and cause critism among the dishes you made. I rather avoid comparison doing something multiple ways and just make it once perfectly.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi David,

I have actually done different types of bread pudding cakes as tiered cakes.

You might find breakfast pastry easiest to do. Pain au Raisin, cinnamon rolls, danish etc.

You can always flavor the egg mixture. Ginger, cinnamon, sweet potato, vanilla, coffee, etc.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *panini*
> 
> You might find breakfast pastry easiest to do. Pain au Raisin, cinnamon rolls, danish etc.
> 
> You can always flavor the egg mixture. Ginger, cinnamon, sweet potato, vanilla, coffee, etc.


Ditto and to add.........Brioche is also excellent as a bread pudding ingredient.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I was thinking of using muffin tins and making about 200.  I may stick to one recipe but make a variety of sauces.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

umm, muffin tins. I would try a few ahead of time to make sure they release properly.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks all of you I now have more than a starting place.  I am definitely going to try muffin pans ahead of time I am concerned about them sticking.  I am prepared to use baking pans.  I just think using muffin tins would make for an attractive serving.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

if the muffin tins don't release well, you could always cut diamonds from a pan for a classier plate.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

panini said:


> if the muffin tins don't release well, you could always cut diamonds from a pan for a classier plate.


Agree with Panini re muffin pan mold.

You just might end up with too much crust and not enough of the soft fluffy eggy interior.

Guests will describe it as "tough".

mimi


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks again for the help.  I am going to do one base recipe. wlong's, in baking pans with a few sauces in baking pans and cut in diamonds.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Plating ideas for you Dave ,





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 30, 2014


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Those plates are amazing.  Thanks


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@petalsandcoco  I'm going to borrow those too, thanks.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I just did a search. 

When we first hear the term bread pudding , we automatically think of cinnamon and raisins which is just about one of the most popular ways of making it. 
Another idea is to make a bread pudding using up bananas or a pairing of orange and cranberries, or apples and maple sugar tidbits. When we stop to think about it, the flavours are endless. 
In the gallery, a chef recently posted his version of a bread pudding which I thought was beautifully garnished. 

Just a thought.


----------

